
10 Cybersecurity Podcasts You Should Listen to in 2018 - kokie90
https://www.cyberdb.co/10-cybersecurity-podcasts-listen-2018/
======
daedalbug
What about 'Smashing Security' and 'Darknet Diaries' ?

